# How To Seal Sewer Fittings?



## kmsjs (Apr 14, 2008)

I was wondering how to get a leak free seal on the red screw on fittings for the sewer hose. The directions say to use furniture wax, then thread the hose on the fitting. Who brings furniture wax with them camping? I bought this at the RV park and tried it, and I could not get it to stop leaking. Any suggestions?


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

kmsjs said:


> I was wondering how to get a leak free seal on the red screw on fittings for the sewer hose. The directions say to use furniture wax, then thread the hose on the fitting. Who brings furniture wax with them camping? I bought this at the RV park and tried it, and I could not get it to stop leaking. Any suggestions?


Never had that problem, but if I did, I would use white teflon pipe tape or maybe even grease on the threads (it's just a temporary seal anyway...).


----------



## rock hill (Apr 17, 2009)

Vasaline (petroleum jelly) will do the trick.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Use plumbers teflon pipe dope, Its safe for plastic. James


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

I would suggest something you might have handy in the camper, maybe bowling alley wax?


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

Fanatical1 said:


> I would suggest something you might have handy in the camper, maybe bowling alley wax?


that was a good one!









x2 on the plumbers teflon pipe dope


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Never had that problem with a threaded connection. I assume the pipe was threaded too. I have had ones that were not threaded so I just put a few rocks or boards on the connection so it does not lift off when dumping. They sell some commerical type hold downs, like weighted ones or ones with water to keep the connection tight.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Time for a new sewer hose?


----------

